# Einige neue negative Urteile



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

Auf www.dialerundrecht.de gibt es neue Urteile. Nachdem als Quelle die Fa. Talkline angegeben wird, sind es anzunehmenderweise für den Verbraucher negativ ausgegangene Fälle.

Zu den Fällen im Einzelnen:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agtempelhofkreuzberg190603.htm

Hier war der Kläger der Verbraucher, hat sich aber bei seiner Klage (warum hat er nicht einfach abgewartet bis die anderen klagen?) nicht allzu geschickt verhalten. Er hätte sich besser auf den Prozess vorbereiten und sich auch auf die üblichen Vorhaltungen einstellen sollen.

Was mir am Urteil nicht gefällt: Der letzte Absatz mit der Rufnummernspeicherung. Dieser Teil klingt sehr nach einem Fehlurteil.



http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aglimburg020903.htm

Hier war wieder ein ähnlicher Fall. Hätte der Verbraucher doch abgewartetet, dann hätte die Gegenseite die ungünstigere Klägerrolle gehabt. Warum hat der Kläger (Verbraucher) die Untersuchung des Rechners verweigert? Dass ihm das vor Gericht vorgehalten wird, hätte er sich denken können. Der Kläger dachte wohl - in fehlgeleiteter Interpretation der einschlägigen Berichterstattung - er müsse vor Gericht nur das Wort "Dialer bzw. Missbrauch" sagen und hätte schon gewonnen. So leicht ist es eben leider doch nicht.



http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agbonn180903.htm


Hier ist nicht klar, ob es um einen Dialer oder eine "normale" "Mehrwertnummer" geht. Das Urteil halte ich in Anbetracht der neueren Rechtsprechung allerdings für völlig verfehlt und kritikwürdig. Hoffentlich setzt sich eine derartige Rechtsprechung nicht allgemein durch.
Außerdem ist mir die Sache mit dem Mahnbescheid unklar:

Zitat:
Der Klägervertreter bezieht sich auf den Antrag wie im Mahnbescheid. 
Zitat Ende

Wer hat hier versucht einen Mahnbescheid zu erlassen?


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2003)

Aaaaaalso:

AG Tempelhof-Kreuzberg, 19.06.2003:



> Allein der Vortrag, dass solche Manipulationen immer mehr um sich greifen würden und dass es nicht vollkommen ausgeschlossen sei, dass auch der Kläger davon betroffen sei, stellt keinen ausreichenden Beweisantritt dar.



Das AG hat hier vollkommen recht. Wer nur lapidar behauptet "Es gibt immer mehr Manipulationen", tritt hierdurch keinen Beweis an.



> Es lässt sich nicht feststellen, dass dies im vorliegenden Fall so abgelaufen ist, zumal der Kläger ein missbräuchliches Einwählen auf seinem Laptop behauptet, hier es sich aber, *um Anrufe auf dem Handy handelt. *



Eigentlich ist dieses Urteil unter der Rubrik "Dialer" falsch. Im Übrigen sind hierdurch auch die Anscheinsbeweisregeln der *Telefon*rechtsprechung, wie zitiert, weiterhin anwendbar. Das AG hat recht.

Es kann zwar weiterhin sein, dass der Fall tatsächlich eine unerlaubte Rückrufaktion auf dem (Handy-verbundenen) Laptop zum Grund hatte - wer die Beweislast trägt, muss mehr sagen.

Ein wirkliches Fehlurteil kann ich hierin nicht erkennen. Mit Kenntnis des konkreten Falls und ggf. des Prozessablaufs mag sich diese Meinung ändern ...

Ach ja: Der letzte Absatz - die Beklagte hat nicht die Beweislast. Nicht vergessen, das ist eben etwas anderes als bei Aktivklagen ...


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2003)

AG Limburg, 02.09.2003

Hier wird mit der Anscheinsbeweisrechtsprechung unter Missachtung der neueren Urteil ein wenig herumgedrückt. Der Kläger hätte vielleicht einige der hier inzwischen bekannten Urteile beilegen sollen, um die für Dialer bekanntlich nicht mehr so eindeutige Rechtsprechungssituation zu dokumentieren. Dass die Beklagte die für sie günstigen Urteile vorlegt, war zu erwarten.

Im Übrigen gilt auch hier wieder: Kläger sein ist schwerer, wenn man keine lückenlose Beweiskette vorlegen kann. Wie "Anonymus" schon schrieb: Warten und verklagen lassen ist immer der einfachere und sicherere Weg. 

Nicht vergessen: Juristisch gibt es auch zulässige Dialer. Nicht jeder, der einen solchen nutzt und zahlen soll, ist immer ein Geschädigter. Manchmal hat auch die Gegenseite juristisch recht und erhält ihr Geld.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2003)

AG Bonn, 18.09.2003

Dieses "Urteil" ist nicht erklärbar. Das Sitzungsprotokoll ist auch nicht geeignet, dies zu ändern. Ich hatte schon überlegt, ob es zwischen verschiedenen Netzbetreibern gelaufen ist, was aber auch nicht wirklich plausible wird.

Eine negative Feststellungsklage im Mahnbescheidsweg besteht nicht.

Vielleicht findet sich ja einer der Beteiligten, um Licht hierein zu bringen.

*Aber*: Als Orientierungsfall für andere Fälle kann dieses Ding so jedenfalls nicht genutzt werden


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Bemerkung zum Urteil Temepelhof-Kreuzberg*

Zum Urteil http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agtempelhofkreuzberg190603.htm

würde ich vermuten, dass es schon um einen Dialer ging (warum gäbe es sonst 8 kurz aufeinanderfolgende Verbindungen und die Erwähnung eines Notebooks). Der Verbraucher hat wahrscheinlich ein Warnschreiben (gab es ein echtes? ich kenne nur diverse Fakes) bezüglich der Rückrufbetrügerein am Handy vorgelegt und wollte dies wohl 
in irgendeiner nicht nachvollziehbaren Weise auch auf Dialer angewendet wissen.

Der Verbraucher hätte aber wenigstens wirklich die Höhe seiner durchschnittlichen Rechnungen bekannt geben und sich besser auf den Prozess vorbereiten sollen.

Dieser Absatz:

Soweit der Beklagten vorgehalten wird, sie würde pflichtwidrig die Nennung der vollständigen Verbindungsdaten verweigern, greift auch dieses Vorbringen nicht durch. Die Beklagte ist gemäß § 6 Telekommunikations- Datenschutzverordnung TDVS nur zur Speicherung von verkürzten, anonymisierten Verbindungsdaten verpflichtet (s. AG München, Urteil Vom 4. 9.2001, 155 c 14416/01). 

gefällt mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2003)

Au Weia gleich drei unschöne Urteile auf einmal

Zu AG Bonn

Problem Mahnbescheid: Möglicherweise handelte es sich um eine Klage auf Rückzahlung irrtümlich oder unter Vorbehalt gezahlter Gesprächsentgelte die im Mahnbescheidsverfahren eingeleitet wurde.
Bonn als Gerichtsstand für die Beklagte würde auf die DTAG hinweisen.

Problem Vertragsschluss:AG Bonn: "Er macht ein konkludentes Angebot an den Anbieter, eine Verbindung zu schalten, bei der die jeweils gültigen Tarife, wenn sie denn nicht sittenwidrig oder wucherisch sind, herbeizuführen" 

Autsch, seit wann ist denn der Dienstleister nicht mehr verpflichtet die Einbeziehung des vertraglichen Entgeltes zu beweisen. Es hätte allerdings vom Kläger bestritten werden sollen, dass "jeweils gültige Tarife" überhaupt existieren.

Gruß
Teleton


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2003)

Nachtrag:
Sinn machen würde die Tarifgeschichte wenn es sich um fest tarifierte Rufnummern z.B. der Gasse 01908 handeln würde und DTAG auf der Gegenseite war. Diese Preise sind wohl im Preisverzeichnis der DTAG enthalten.
Teleton


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Bemerkung zum Urteil Temepelhof-Kreuzberg*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Absatz:
> 
> Soweit der Beklagten vorgehalten wird, sie würde pflichtwidrig die Nennung der vollständigen Verbindungsdaten verweigern, greift auch dieses Vorbringen nicht durch. Die Beklagte ist gemäß § 6 Telekommunikations- Datenschutzverordnung TDVS nur zur Speicherung von verkürzten, anonymisierten Verbindungsdaten verpflichtet (s. AG München, Urteil Vom 4. 9.2001, 155 c 14416/01).
> 
> gefällt mir trotzdem nicht.



Wenn der Geschädigte die nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten nach § 16 TKV nicht oder erst nach sechs Monaten verlangt hat, dann hat sich das Gericht zwar in der Norm vergriffen, im Ergebnis aber richtig entschieden:

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tdsv_2000/__7.html


```
Der Diensteanbieter hat nach Beendigung der Verbindung aus den Verbindungsdaten nach § 6 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bis 3 und Nr. 5 unverzüglich die für die Berechnung des Entgelts erforderlichen Daten zu ermitteln. Nicht erforderliche Daten sind unverzüglich zu löschen. Die Verbindungsdaten dürfen unter Kürzung der Zielnummer um die letzten drei Ziffern zu Beweiszwecken für die Richtigkeit der berechneten Entgelte - vorbehaltlich des Absatzes 4 - höchstens sechs Monate nach Versendung der Rechnung gespeichert werden. Hat der Kunde gegen die Höhe der in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte vor Ablauf der Frist nach Satz 3 Einwendungen erhoben, dürfen die Verbindungsdaten gespeichert werden, bis die Einwendungen abschließend geklärt sind.
```

Counselor


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2003)

Zu AG Berlin Tempelhof:

"Für die Richtigkeit von auf technischen Aufzeichnungen beruhenden Rechnungen spricht nach überwiegender Meinung der Rechtsprechung der Beweis des ersten Anscheins (OLG Gelle, NJW-RR 1997, 568, 569; LG_Essen NJW 1994, 2365; LG Saarbrücken, NJW-RR 1996, 894)". 


Wenn man denn überhaupt von einem Anscheinsbeweis ausgeht, dann doch nur dahingehend,dass automatisierte Gebührenerfassungsanlagen regelmäßig die Gesprächsdaten hinsichtlich Zeitdauer und angewählter Rufnummer richtig erfassen. Die Rechtsprechung stammt schließlich noch aus der Zeit als die Gebührenerfassung mittels mechanischer Relais erfolgte.

Kein Anscheinsbeweis besteht m.E. dafür 

1 )dass ein vorgelegter Einzelverbindungsnachweis oder die Rechnung überhaupt auf Grundlage dieser Daten erstellt wurde

2 ) die Zielnummer bewußt und gewollt angewählt wurde (sondern nur dass überhaupt angewählt wurde)

3 )die zugrundegelegten Tarife die vertraglich vereinbarten Tarife sind. Vor Einführung von frei tarifierbaren Rufnummern war dass auch nicht problematisch, da es wohl regelmäßig eine dem Vertrag zugrunde liegende Preisliste gab oder die Richtigkeit der Tarife nicht bestritten wurde.

Außerdem meine ich mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass in den Entscheidungen Saarbrücken und Essen aufgrund der Reklamation des Kunden eine technische Überprüfung der Anlagen erfolgt war. Erst deren Ergebnislosigkeit war Grundlage des Anscheinsbeweises.

Es wäre jedenfalls interessant zu wissen ob ein statischer Tarif oder eine freitarifierbare Rufnummer strittig war.

Teleton


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem meine ich mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass in den Entscheidungen Saarbrücken und Essen aufgrund der Reklamation des Kunden eine technische Überprüfung der Anlagen erfolgt war. Erst deren Ergebnislosigkeit war Grundlage des Anscheinsbeweises.



Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, löst dies die widerlegbare Vermutung aus, daß die Abrechnung falsch ist. 

Der Geschädigtenanwalt hat einen typischen Fehler begangen:
Er hätte die Vorlage des Prüfberichts verlangen müssen, um nachprüfen zu können, ob es technische Fehler gab, oder Zweifel am Prüfbericht selbst bestehen. 

Counselor


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Geschädigtenanwalt hat einen typischen Fehler begangen:
> Er hätte die Vorlage des Prüfberichts verlangen müssen, um nachprüfen zu können, ob es technische Fehler gab, oder Zweifel am Prüfbericht selbst bestehen.
> Counselor



Die Inanspruchnahme eines Anwaltes ist leider keine Garantie für qualifizierte Beratung und Rechtsbeistand.
Daß ein Prozeß durch die mangelnde juristische und fachliche Qualifikation eines  Anwaltes "versiebt"
 wurde , ist leider kein Einzelfall...

tf


----------



## Teleton (24 Oktober 2003)

Ähhmm,

woraus ergibts sich eigentlich dass der Geschädigte anwaltlich vertreten war ???

Teleton


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2003)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhmm,
> woraus ergibts sich eigentlich dass der Geschädigte anwaltlich vertreten war ???
> Teleton



Otto-Normalverbraucher erhebt bestimmt keine negative Feststellungsklage. Da wird schon ein Jurist am Werk gewesen sein.

Counselor


----------



## Teleton (24 Oktober 2003)

Morgen,
der Kläger im Verfahren AMTSGERICHT ELMSHORN Az.: 53 C 247/02 hatte seine neg.Feststellungsklage ohne Anwalt gefertigt (und die Klageschrift auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht). Er hatte Glück da sich die Gegenseite anscheinend nicht verteidigte.
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sich ein Anwalt darum reisst bei einem Streitwert von nur 183,-- Euro aktiv ein Klageverfahren zu betreiben.
Gruß Teleton


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2003)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> der Kläger im Verfahren AMTSGERICHT ELMSHORN Az.: 53 C 247/02 hatte seine neg.Feststellungsklage ohne Anwalt gefertigt (und die Klageschrift auf seiner Homepage veröffentlicht).



Der Kläger vor dem AG Elmshorn scheint mir aber Jurist zu sein.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Anbei noch der Link*

Anbei noch der Link zum oben zitierten Fall. 

http://www.burat.de/Auseinandersetzungen/Tlkln/hauptteil_tlkln.html

Der Link wurde übrigens schon oft hier gepostet.


----------



## Stalker2002 (24 Oktober 2003)

> Anbei noch der Link zum oben zitierten Fall.
> 
> http://www.burat.de/Auseinandersetzungen/Tlkln/hauptteil_tlkln.html
> 
> Der Link wurde übrigens schon oft hier gepostet.



Och nöö! Das Burakel hat gesprochen. :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Der Troll, der kein Anwalt ist, ist kein Jurist. der hat ja gerade mal sein Abi gemacht.
Wer mal richtig lustige Sachen lesen will, soll sich seine Beiträge auf Juramail oder bei Heise reinziehen.
Mehr als eine ambitionierte Lachnummer ist der nun wirklich nicht.

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Na immerhin sind die unteren drei Links auf der obigen Seite sinnvoll


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Homepage von B.*

Irgendwie finde ich die dort veröffentlichten anderen Sachen etwas seltsam.

Einerseits beschwert er sich bei einem unbekannten Prozessgegner wegen Veröffentlichung seiner persönlichen Daten im Internet, andererseits stehen sie mitsamt Telefon- und Faxnummer für jedermann zum Abruf bereit.

Frage an die versammelten Juristen:
Hätte die dort veröffentlichte Klagsschrift gegen Talkline hinreichende Aussicht auf Erfolg gehabt, sofern Talkline zum Prozess erschienen wäre?


----------



## Teleton (24 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Homepage von B.*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die versammelten Juristen:
> Hätte die dort veröffentlichte Klagsschrift gegen Talkline hinreichende Aussicht auf Erfolg gehabt, sofern Talkline zum Prozess erschienen wäre?



Da selbstverständlich davon auszugehen ist dass sich Talkline an die prozessuale Wahrheitspflicht hält, hätten TL den Vortrag des Klägers wohl bestätigen müssen, mit dem Ergebnis dass er auch dann gewonnen hätte.

Gruß
Teleton


----------

